# Really bad news...



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

We took Mitchell to the vet on monday because he started drooling excessively. The vet took some blood, and called back with the results a few minutes ago. He said Mitchell's kidney values have sky rocketed since we last tested them, only his protein levels are stable. He said his kidney disease is progressing really quickly and we are going in later tonight to do a urine collection and blood pressure. Once we have all the current data on his kidney levels and function, we'll discuss what plan of action to take and if we need to see a specialist. 

He's only 3 years old...:crying:


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh no. My heart just sunk reading the title and it is even lower now. I am sending tons of good thoughts, vibes and prayers to you and Mitch through this. I hope the specialist visit goes well and that they have good options for you and him.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so so sorry to hear you and your boy are going through that. 

Sending hugs and good wishes!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

How awful! 3 is too young to have such problems! Keeping our fingers crossed for him!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Hoping for only good things for Mitch! I will keep you both in my thoughts. Please let us know updates. I'm so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Mitch

Keeping my fingers crossed that this isn't super serious and is something that will be manageable. My thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats awful Locket =\
Mitch, and you are in my thoughts


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope everything will be better very very soon.

Sending over positive vibes~


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope that there is a positive plan to help correct his kidney disease for such a young dog.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh thats awful poor Mitch,I didn't know he had kidney disease sending healing vibs your way.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Locket - I am so terribly sorry to hear this. I know how much you love your boys. Whatever decision you make will be whats best for Mitch and many of us support you and will be here. I know how hard this is for you.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd just like to echo what everyone else said. Sending positive healing vibes your way.

It's heartbreaking.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh no  

(((hugs))) I hope things turn out Ok. Send loads of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so sorry, hope he gets better soon. 
big hugs too you and your boy.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Mitchell. 

Please make sure you have him tested for Lepto. A dog this young with sudden onset kidney disease should be a prime suspect for Lepto.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Ohh. . . my heart seriously goes out to both of you. He's just way too young for this. Sending best wishes your way.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh no!! My heart sank after reading this! I hope all his other values are good, and that his urine specific gravity is at a good high number. Ill be sending good thoughts and prayers your guys way!! Please keep us updated!! HUGS!!!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Sending good thoughts..hoping it is something that can be treated


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about Mitchell. I hope the doctor can come up with a treatment plan to get him on a road to recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

*Oh I am so sorry ...*



Locket said:


> We took Mitchell to the vet on monday because he started drooling excessively. The vet took some blood, and called back with the results a few minutes ago. He said Mitchell's kidney values have sky rocketed since we last tested them, only his protein levels are stable. He said his kidney disease is progressing really quickly and we are going in later tonight to do a urine collection and blood pressure. Once we have all the current data on his kidney levels and function, we'll discuss what plan of action to take and if we need to see a specialist.
> 
> He's only 3 years old...:crying:


My former service dog, my first introduction to the standard poodle, died of kidney disease at about the same age. I was entirely devastated and actually did without for almost 2 years before my 15 year old daughter said "mom, you are going to HAVE to get a replacement for Chester, I CANNOT be your service dog forever!"

It took me several months to come to peace with that and she was right. Anyway ... Chester (registered name: Don't Pester Chester) had a very tough road and this is not something I would want anyone to have to go through. In his case, we were able to attribute it to bad dog food!

Prayers, thoughts, and hopes are with you. Do you have any idea of the cause?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the support.

Backstory:
When we adopted him last year, we knew he had some kidney issue because he leaked urine and had a very high intake of water, but we didn't know how severe it was. We took him to our vet, and after a bunch of tests, he was diagnosed with protein-losing kidney disease.


Tonight:
The vet took his blood pressure, and he said factoring in the stressful environment, it should be around 160...he was at 180, which is really high. He also took a urine sample, but won't know the results until friday.
Agility, he is doing a Lepto titre, results should be in next week. That is our best case scenario at this point. We are hoping it's a low grade infection that we can treat with antibiotics. Otherwise, the prognosis is not good.
His creatinine level is particularly high...they jumped 500 (yes, five hundred) points since his last blood test which was in January 2010. 

I am so upset, but trying to stay positive. Thanks again for all the thoughts and caring words.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I just read your post. I'm so sorry.... Sending hugs your way and hoping you get some good news tomorrow.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Locket, I am so sorry to hear this about Mitch! You guys are in my thoughts and I truly hope the best for Mitch. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Locket, my heart goes out to you. I so hope things look up for you and Mitch as the vets learn more...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my god that is horrible! I hope everything turns out okay.  Mitch is too beautiful and too sweet to go through pain like that. Sending hugs and positive thoughts :hug: <3


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this... Praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I can only send you hugs, and very strong vibes that this is something that can be managed.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

(((((hugs))))))


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh Locket, so sorry. Saying a prayer for Mitch!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing everything you can to take 
care of your sweet boy.

May the healing wishes for you and Mitch provide strength for you both.

Will say some prayers tonight.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this  sending positive thoughts your way! Looking forward to recovery!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

We are sending you some big poodle hugs. Thinking of Mitch and hoping for the best.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about Mitchell's troubles. I wish I had the right words to make you feel better. Mitchell is in my thoughts, he truly is and I hope he is able to overcome this. 
I know how you feel, worried and helpless. Mitchell knows that you love him, he knows that for sure.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Sending hugs and mojo your way.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Poor Mitch. It sucks, sucks, sucks. Hoping for the best.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Mitch, we are praying your recovery is speedy and lasting! 
Hang in there, champ!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The waiting - the not knowing is the worst. Hoping you hear good news soon.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That is a huge bummer.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

so sorry to hear aobut this. keeping good thoughts for you and your boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoping for a happy ending here. Thinking of you all and praying for the best!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Praying for something manageable and treatable (if not curable!) Holding you and Mitch in my thoughts - praying for better news!!

Barb


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this about your boy. Sending lots of positive energy to both you and Mitch for healing.

Jen


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

So sad to hear of Mitch's kidney problems. Poor little guy. Prayers are with him and you, as well. And now, I believe I'll go over and hug my little girl Sadie. It's stories like these that make us so appreciative of good health... for our puppers and for us as well.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So very sorry to hear about Locket's health issues. This sounds very serous, but I am pulling right along with the rest for news that it is something that will be manageable. I will keep you all in my prayers._


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Locket, I don't know if sub-q fluids will come up as a treatment option. I have some experience with them with a cat, and I have known people who used them for extended periods of time with good results. They are no big deal to administer once you know how to do it and can very helpful for extending and improving quality of life. If it comes up and you have questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Mitchell is too young to be going through so much. I wish Mitchell a healthy recovery.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's the season of miracles and with all my heart I am hoping for one for Mitch. My heart sobs to think of your sadness. I will be constantly checking on-line to hear more. Until then, I hope for the best for your dear boy.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the support. We are hoping hoping hoping it's just an infection. We will have to wait until tomorrow to get the protein-creatinine ratio test results back, and we won't get the lepto titre results until monday, at the earliest.
I will update as soon as I know more.

You would never ever guess there was anything wrong with him if you saw him in person. He's still his goofy, active self...although noticeably a bit lower energy. The great thing is that he is still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping.

If it's not an infection, it means the kidneys are failing and we will likely go to a specialist for an ultrasound to see what condition the kidneys are in and where to go from there. 
Unfortunately there is no cure and not much we can do to reverse what damage has been done, so we'll focus on keeping him as comfortable as possible, but with his best interests in mind


His kidney levels are quite bad.

His urea is 23.9 mmol/L, healthy dogs should be between 3.0-10.0
His creatinine is 474 umol/L, healthy dogs should be between 30-140

*sigh*


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it a possibility that he has Juvenile Renal Disease?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Big poodle hugs from Lacey and me.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Yaddaluvpoodles said:


> Is it a possibility that he has Juvenile Renal Disease?


I believe his first prognosis was JRD when he was with his first owners, but when our vet ran tests on him, he said Mitch has Protein-Losing Nephropathy (kidney disease).



apoodleaday said:


> Big poodle hugs from Lacey and me.


Thank you.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Keep us posted. I'll be keeping you and Mitch in my prayers.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mitch. You all will be in my prayers. And Penny and I are sending positive vibes.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Mitch Locket. I've been away from the forum too long. Buffy, Tessa and I are sending him positive vibes.  Have you talked to Giselle?
He is so so young, the poor baby.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

My goodness : (((((, how sad :sad: *sigh ...

I really hope that you will get some encouraging news tomorrow :sad2::clover::clover::clover::clover:

Sending poor Mitch healing thoughts :rose:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Sending good thoughts. <3


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Locket - how is your boy doing : ((( ??? I hope he is still cheerful and that some good news will come your way soon :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

locket, i am so sorry - just read this. like everyone, sending healing thoughts and prayers. 

guys, i'm so tired of hearing sad news re: health issues for our fur babies. what gives?


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor boy! I'll be hoping with the rest that this is treatable... our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Oh no - my heart goes out to you 

Lost my 5 yr old black spoo Sasha (RIP sweet sweet girl!) a year ago this past Sept. I've been there and I know the devastation of kidney failure. Please let me know if there is *anything* that I can do for you. Waiting for the results is unbearable... (((hugs)))


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Has a ACTH simulation test for Addison's been considered? 




Locket said:


> Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Backstory:
> When we adopted him last year, we knew he had some kidney issue because he leaked urine and had a very high intake of water, but we didn't know how severe it was. We took him to our vet, and after a bunch of tests, he was diagnosed with protein-losing kidney disease.
> ...


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

you and Mitch are in my prayers, sorry I have been away so long.

FM


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Locket, I am so sorry to read this! I am sending you hugs and hoping for the best for poor Mitch.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Mitch is doing alright considering his kidneys are slowing failing him. 

We saw an internal specialist, and there is nothing more we can do for him now. When the disease progresses further, we will have to take him in to get fluids and eventually will be giving him fluids under the skin at home. 

Hopefully that will not be for another couple years, but the vet said that he could start going really down hill at any time. 

He's such an incredible dog...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mitch_ is _an incredible, dog with an incredible _owner. _ I know he'll always have the best life possible with you. All good wishes for the days, months and years ahead. Please give him a super extra large hug from me everyday in the new year.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Locket:
So sorry to hear about your dog.
There are two type of this genetic disease, the first one which your dog is afflicted with is Protein Loosing Nephropathy (relates to the kidneys), the other is Protein Loosing Enteropathy (relates to the stomach, intestines, etc..)

This genetic disease is very much recognized in the Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier and many have died prematurely of this condition.

The first rule in order to minimize the risks of this disease is NOT FEED dog food which contains grain..

You should immediately take your dog off any dog food which contains grain as this is a huge exacerbator for this disease and its progress.

I have had the sad experience of boarding a Wheaten Terrier (5 yrs old) many years ago in my house who died suddenly and for no reason. I insisted on doing the Necropsy and paid a fair amount for it and sections were sent to Pennsylvania (to a vet specializing in this disease) and it was discovered that the dog died of PLN. In as much as I was very sad for the owner, I felt relief that it had nothing to do with me or my care of the dog... so PLEASE if you have your dog on any dog food which contains grain of any kind, take him off it ASAP and give him grain free food.

I hope all works out.. Yes they eventually succumb to this disease as it is fatal and most dont live past 5-7 years old if affected with it.. however this is the first time I hear of this disease in the poodle breed.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure Mitch knows you are doing everything you can for him. 

Locket, whenever you need our support, we are here for you.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

locket, thanx for the update. i kept checking back on this post and hadn't seen anything for a couple of weeks.
so sorry for the outcome, however, i am glad he is still hanging in there. we can only pray that the situation doesn't progress quickly. you can be sure i will be praying.


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

My thoughts and best wishes are with you.I know how awful you must be feeling ,last christmas day i noticed a huge lump appear on my poodles spine.We had him ultra scanned and it was a tumour the whole size of his body,he had shown no sign of illness upto this moment.there was nothing we could do and the feeling was utter devastation.But i really hope they can help your dear boy and my heart goes out to you.love Jayne


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know how hard this must be for you. You and Mitch will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Mitch. Our prayers and hugs go out to you at this troubling time.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for the support. It's really hard knowing that we will only have him for a few more years at the maximum, and that the end of his life will not be pleasant...but he doesn't know that, and lives each day with a big goofy grin on his face, so I try to do the same and not think about what will come. 

The internal specialist felt his numbers were not high enough to call it Protein Losing Nephropathy for certain, although our vet seems to think that's what it is...either way, they were happy with his diet and medication protocol. I also have some recipes for homemade food which I think I'll give a try sometime soon. 

Again, thank you so much for the support.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Locket, that is one of the greatest thing about having this forum, it gives each of us support, guidance when necessary and people to share our happy times with. We all feel for you and Mitch and will be here to give you moral support when you need it.

I tell you, Mitch is one very lucky dog to have you to love and care for him so well!!! None of us know how long we have on earth. Even though you know Mitch's time is going to be shorter than normal, you are giving him every day he has as happy as can be for him. We should all look at life like that, to live every day in as happy a way as we can, enjoy our moments because we never know. It is heart lifting to hear you say that he faces each day with his goofy smile. May we all be goofs who enjoy life like he does!!

Someone once said, dogs always teach us something..... something about ourselves, something about life, something about humanity. Mitch and you are both blessed with each other. His life may be not as long as anyone would like, and the end not pleasant, but you are going into this with the right frame of mind and Mitch will help you to help him. His outlook on life will help you keep yours up. He is your gift to love, help, support and learn from. Best wishes to both of you as you both travel this journey together.


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

Locket said:


> Thank you so much for the support. *It's really hard knowing that we will only have him for a few more years at the maximum, and that the end of his life will not be pleasant.*..but he doesn't know that, and lives each day with a big goofy grin on his face, so I try to do the same and not think about what will come.
> 
> The internal specialist felt his numbers were not high enough to call it Protein Losing Nephropathy for certain, although our vet seems to think that's what it is...either way, they were happy with his diet and medication protocol. I also have some recipes for homemade food which I think I'll give a try sometime soon.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for the support.


So sorry Locket; I have been through the same ordeal with my beloved Roman, a shetland sheepdog (7 years ago). He was diagnosed with kidney problems at the age of 7; I managed to keep him on a low protein diet and he lived till the age of 10 years. Different situation with his kidneys to your boy. It is an unfortunate reality that we only have our pets on borrowed time and it is heartwrenching when it is time to say goodbye; the thing that gives me strength is the knowledge that I have provided a happy life for them with good care and love. I lost my golden retriever one month ago to spleen cancer; she never showed signs of illness until the evening when she refused to eat, I knew something had to be wrong for Sophie to not want to eat so I rang the vet and took her in after hours. He touched around her tummy region and felt a hard mass, he carried out an ultra sound which showed a huge growth....to cut a long story short, Sophie had spleen cancer, surgery was out of the question as by then the cancer would have spread so the only option I had was to put her to sleep; she was here one minute, gone the next with no warning.

Please find the strength in the knowledge that we all have you in our thoughts and that you are a great owner and he is very lucky to have you. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

You are a very special Poodle Mom and I commend you for all you are doing for your sweet boy.This forum is so special and caring to help give you the support that you need =)
Im gonna love it here! =)


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Locket, as someone who has gone through the loss of a loving pet, I understand the feelings you must be going through. Take each day as it comes, and give love to your spoos. They really do teach you new and different experiences and in our case lasting ones. Hope Mitch beats the odds and lives an even longer life with your loving care. Give a big hug to Mitch for me. We are all thinking of you and here for your support.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwwww I will pray for Mitchell!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Praying you have years to spend with Mitch. We really don't know how long any of us will be here and are just thankful for every day we are given. I gave my cat subQ fluids for months and it wasn't bad at all (for either of us!)


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the news. I'm hopeful that Mitch has many happy years left and will continue to fill your life with his joyful spirit. I can tell from your posts what a special boy he is.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh - I was so hoping that things would somehow turn out alright. You are doing the only thing you can - enjoy your time together and just take care of him the best that you can. I know how painful it is to lose a pet and your situation is even harder - knowing he is sick and not being able to do much for him. My heart goes out to you, your family and Mitch.


----------

